# Alloy Wheel refurbishment?



## larry1 (19 Jan 2006)

Anyone know where I could get some alloy wheels refurbished? My ones are scuffed and buckled and in need of some TLC. Cost?


----------



## rpmacmurphy (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*



			
				larry1 said:
			
		

> Anyone know where I could get some alloy wheels refurbished? My ones are scuffed and buckled and in need of some TLC. Cost?


 
Not sure if it would be worth getting them refurbished specially if their buckled. Might be better and safer to replace them.. What size are they? and for what car?


----------



## RS2K (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

I sent a set of alloys for a MkII Escort RS2000 off to Lepsons in Kent.

The finish quality and prices really are fantastic. The wheels came back quite literally as new. Highly recommended.

http://www.lepsons.com/


----------



## wirelessdude (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

how much did it end up costing including delivery charges etc?


----------



## RS2K (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

I can't remember exactly maybe STG£40 per wheel. No VAT either 
I bought them unseen (all 5 were 1979 wheels to go with the cars age) in the UK, and a contact brought them to Kent.

I was doing a trackday in the old car some time later, and another friend brought them up to Leicester for me.  Bottom line was transport costs were a few pints of beer 

The finished wheels look like this:-

[broken link removed]


----------



## larry1 (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

Not worth sending them to the UK.. there are a few companies in the republic doing it but I can't remember who.. more engineering type comps


----------



## RS2K (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

My Escort is a show car (sometimes) so I wanted a 100% job. These guys are world class imho. 

There are cars and trucks going over and back to the UK daily. I got free carraige and if you work your contacts I'm sure you can too.

VAT advantage in getting them done in U.K. too


----------



## s2000 (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

Theres a guy on Blackhorse Avenue who repairs alloys, I havn't used him myself but I believe he's good: 

Alu Alloy Wheels 
U1 Blackhorse ave, 7 
(01) 8681100


----------



## RS2K (19 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

Read the entire process on the Lepsons site:-

Chemical strip.
Heat treatment to remove buckles.
Alloy weld.
Machine out kerbing damage.
Powder coat.
Diamond cut.
Lacquer.

Did I mention they process 25,000 alloy wheels p.a?


----------



## lynchtp (20 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

RS2K
How much were the shares in lepsons?


----------



## Flexible (20 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

Larry dont know where your from but a company in Cork also repair alloys and they are called ITS - 021 4632000


----------



## RS2K (20 Jan 2006)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*



			
				lynchtp said:
			
		

> RS2K
> How much were the shares in lepsons?



Way too expensive, and the commissions are crap


----------



## norze (24 Jul 2007)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

TRY

www.thewheelspecialist.co.uk

THEY ARE BRILL

rr

norze


----------



## Leo (25 Jul 2007)

*Re: Alloy Wheel refurbishment??*

Hi Norze, in accordance with the posting guidelines, could you confirm whether you have any association with the above company other than being a satisfied customer?

Obviously a first time poster responding to an 18 month old thread is a little suspicious, and all the more so coming from a UK IP address.

Thanks,
Leo


----------



## ryanci (3 Sep 2007)

This Website looks good for Alloy Wheel repair....

[broken link removed]


----------



## OCY (3 Sep 2007)

We used these, repaired crack and slight buckle in alloy
*Collins Engineering*
*Alloy Wheels Repaired*
Unit D Solus Tower Ind Est Bray Co. Wicklow 
(01)2827001 
(087)2437288


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

just wondering where in ireland  can i get alloys repaired.....heat treated if possible as 1 is buckled n other scuffed!!! 18 inch tws only bought last yr so dont want to buy new 1s again!!!


----------



## gebbel (28 Feb 2008)

dreamcaster said:


> just wondering where in ireland can i get alloys repaired.....


 
I got 2 alloys repaired in Navan. They were buckled slightly due to an impact with a pot-hole, but didn't require heat treatment...just a bit of alloy beating. Cost €70 all in which I thought was reasonable. Can't find the number right now but they are in the Beechmount industrial park where all the furniture outlets are.


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

gebbel said:


> I got 2 alloys repaired in Navan. They were buckled slightly due to an impact with a pot-hole, but did'nt require heat treatment...just a bit of alloy beating. Cost €70 all in which I thought was reasonable. Can't find the number right now but they are in the Beechmount industrial park where all the furniture outlets are.


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

thanks gebbel nice 1 have a friend in navan n hes giongto check it out for me .... mite just need beating 1 of them is warped tho!!! 70 is very good...i paid over a grand for them for an s2000!! if u get a no stick it on here for me .thanks


----------



## ktwo (28 Feb 2008)

i got one done with a guy in the midlands, i think his name is joe. 0868615250


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

ktwo said:


> i got one done with a guy in the midlands, i think his name is joe. 0868615250


----------



## dreamcaster (28 Feb 2008)

ha ha thanks mossie joe dosnt do them anymore!!!


----------



## gebbel (28 Feb 2008)

dreamcaster said:


> thanks gebbel nice 1 have a friend in navan n hes giongto check it out for me .... mite just need beating 1 of them is warped tho!!! 70 is very good...i paid over a grand for them for an s2000!! if u get a no stick it on here for me .thanks


 
Got them: 

BC Engineering
Beechmount Industrial Estate,
Navan
(046)9071735


----------



## mik_da_man (29 Feb 2008)

Yep - good crowd.
I got a few wheels done there before


----------

